# Danity Kane's "Show Stopper"



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

So, has anyone heard this song? I'm not big on pop music or sythesized beats, but I like it. Very catchy and sounds like somethin' I'd bump really loud in my car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





BTW, *Danity Kane* is the name of the group of girls from MTV's _Making The Band 3_.




Listen to the song @ myspace.com/danitykane


----------



## professionaltart (Jul 28, 2006)

i just wanted to comment that i think Danity Kane is a stupid name. LOL


----------



## turquesa (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i just wanted to comment that i think Danity Kane is a stupid name. LOL_

 
I totally agree


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i just wanted to comment that i think Danity Kane is a stupid name. LOL_

 





 The first few times I glanced at their name I was thought they were "Dainty Cake"...you know, like the lipstick from MAC's High Tea collection


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Jul 28, 2006)

I think the song is ok. That name is kinda lame. I dont' know why Diddy keep thinking he gonna make some superstars. LOL


----------



## aziajs (Jul 29, 2006)

A) Yes.  The name is dumb as hell.
B) So are the lyrics.  It ruins the song for me.


----------



## Katura (Aug 2, 2006)

Downloaded it yesterday...and I wasnt totally impressed...


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah i just went to listen to it.. I dont really like it. It kind of lags.. and yes The name is stupid. . At first I thought  they were saying "dani cane" then i thought it was" Vanity Came" and then i finally realized it was Danity Cane" what the hell is that supposed to mean?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_....... I dont' know why Diddy keep thinking he gonna make some superstars. LOL_

 
Amen


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_





 The first few times I glanced at their name I was thought they were "Dainty Cake"...you know, like the lipstick from MAC's High Tea collection 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too.  Dainty Cake would have been a better name!


----------



## SChotgurrl (Aug 5, 2006)

Sheesh I guess I'm the only one who likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't get the name either...even Lori Anne was like "What does Danity Kane mean?" But I think they're rather talented and I'll probably buy their album...oh well guess I'm a lame-O!!!


----------



## laurenmo88 (Aug 5, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Sheesh I guess I'm the only one who likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't get the name either...even Lori Anne was like "What does Danity Kane mean?" But I think they're rather talented and I'll probably buy their album...oh well guess I'm a lame-O!!!_

 
no way! i like them a lot too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so if no one likes them we are lame together, i love aundrea she's so adorable and a voice like christina!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 5, 2006)

I wont lie I DO ... watch the show, but the song for the video theu did was  major retarted, the hook is awful.... im wondering who in the world is writing their songs, and im sure they could have came up with a better name for the group too.  "Danity Kane" is a super hero character one of the gurls sketched" thats how they came up with the name, kinda off beat if u ask me.  i hope they get better song writers b/c all the gurls can blow its just the songs thats making the group sound awful


----------



## xSazx (Aug 5, 2006)

I love them, I can't wait for the album!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Sheesh I guess I'm the only one who likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't get the name either...even Lori Anne was like "What does Danity Kane mean?" But I think they're rather talented and I'll probably buy their album...oh well guess I'm a lame-O!!!_

 
Hey, I must be lame too cause I like them and their new song. The name aint all that great, but I'll probably buy the album too


----------



## AllINeedIsMac (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mzcelaneous* 
_Hey, I must be lame too cause I like them and their new song. The name aint all that great, but I'll probably buy the album too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
LOL, i love the band, only because I'm a corny girl who TIVO's EVERYTHING, lol, I always look at the name and think of big Daddy Kane.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SChotgurrl* 
_Sheesh I guess I'm the only one who likes them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't get the name either...even Lori Anne was like "What does Danity Kane mean?" But I think they're rather talented and I'll probably buy their album...oh well guess I'm a lame-O!!!_

 

I'm with you.  I bought the last MTB album and I'll get this one too.  The name sucks and when Dawn explains how it was derived, it sounds even more stupid.  They could have selected a better single.  

Kinda sorta off subject....why is D. Woods always tripping on her weight and she's not even fat or close to it?


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_I wont lie I DO ... watch the show, but the song for the video theu did was  major retarted, the hook is awful.... im wondering who in the world is writing their songs, and im sure they could have came up with a better name for the group too.  "Danity Kane" is a super hero character one of the gurls sketched" thats how they came up with the name, kinda off beat if u ask me.  i hope they get better song writers b/c all the gurls can blow its just the songs thats making the group sound awful_

 
i think the song they sing for the opening credits to the show is much better than showstoppin. we show show stopping. LOL

i like aundrea though!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i think the song they sing for the opening credits to the show is much better than showstoppin. we show show stopping. LOL

i like aundrea though!_

 

i agree with u on that one, but the "Showstoppin" song i just dont get i was ready to hear something crunk waiting for the hook, then when i finally heard it.... this was my thought... "WTF" ..... is..... this.....


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BinkysBaby* 
_Kinda sorta off subject....why is D. Woods always tripping on her weight and she's not even fat or close to it?_

 
Hello?! That's what I was sayin! She is not even fat!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AllINeedIsMac* 
_I always look at the name and think of big Daddy Kane._

 
Danity Kane, Dainty Cake, big Daddy Kane...same thing. LOL


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2006)

Hey! Hey! Hey! Dawn is from my hometown NEW ORLEANS BIG EASY BABY hehehe....


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 11, 2006)

Did anybody watch the Season Finale? I did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 All I need is one shot


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Aug 11, 2006)

I like them tee hee


----------



## babyxbianca (Aug 11, 2006)

i love making the band threeeeeeee


----------



## hannahjohnson (Aug 11, 2006)

personally, i feel so horrible for all those girls who are in that band. they're, individually, so talented, but in a band together, someone is going to show everyone up, and it's going to be Aundrea. I'm saying Aundrea because she's the one they INTENSELY focused on in the recording of the album. And I also feel like the amazing voice of D. Woods (i think that's the girl i'm talking about, but i didn't pay close enough attention, hehe) is being completely downplayed, since she doesn't have a "pop" voice, she has a low range, and i don't see all this straining to sing in octaves that are obviously WAY higher than she can handle to be effective or needed to amplify the group's sound.

i just don't think they'll have too much success, frankly.

agree? disagree??
x/o hannah.


----------



## macface (Nov 24, 2006)

The Name Is Stupid Show Stopper Is Cachi Song


----------

